# Nvidia driver not working properly with gtx 1060, no accel



## isseeder96 (Sep 29, 2020)

First, I am running freebsd 12.1-RELEASE amd64
I am having some strange problems with the nvidia proprietary driver (nvidia-driver-440.100) which I have installed from ports.
the card is a gtx 1060

I load the driver like this. 
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
nvidia-settings reports it as a gtx 1060.


there are a few errors that remain consistent throughout most the 3d applications I have tried so far...


```
BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
Fatal X Error:
and ...
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri-devel)
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
```

This is from trying (and failing) to run Nexuiz-glx or nexuiz-sdl


```
Loading OpenGL driver libGL.so.1
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri-devel)
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
  Major opcode of failed request:  151 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (X_GLXIsDirect)
```

for steam


```
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
```

I AM in the video group, and the video group does have permissions to dri/drm via 

add path 'dri/*' mode 0666 group video
add path 'drm/*' mode 0666 group video


It seems I just do not have working acceleration or components of the nvidia driver are not working.


edit: i have tried compiling from ports instead, same issue.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 30, 2020)

Who told you to install _mesa-devel_?


----------



## isseeder96 (Oct 1, 2020)

I had no clue it was even installed. Are you suggesting it is the issue?


----------



## isseeder96 (Oct 1, 2020)

I uninstalled it and rebooted and the same issue is still present.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 1, 2020)

Check the _/usr/local/etc/libmap.d_ directory and revert all modifications "you have no idea" you've done.


----------

